# Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)



## Zergoras (14. März 2010)

*Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Hi,
ich möchte gerne meinen Gamecube an die Tv Karte anschließen.
Das Modell ist die Hauppauge HVR 3300.
Ein Videoeingang ist vorhanden, also dieses gelb-rot-weiße Kabel kann ich anschließen. Nur wie bekomme ich ein Bild auf den Monitor?
Was muss ich einstellen?
Mfg


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Du brauchst ein TV-Programm. Das ist ja das gleiche wie als wenn du mit der Karte TV sehen würdest.
Dafür kannst du das Standart-Programm von Hauppauge nehmen (ich glaube WinTV) aber das ist nicht so das Wahre. 
Probiers mal mit DScaler.


----------



## Zergoras (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Geht das mit dem Media Center nicht?
Ich werde es mal versuchen mit DScaler.

EDIT: Ok das geht, aber hat nicht so ne überragende Sound und Bildquali (auch das Tv nicht). Gibts da noch ne Alternative?


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Das mit der Qualität liegt dann aber wahrscheinlich an der Karte. DScaler ist eigentlich eins der besten Freeware-Tools. Ich hatte auch mal eine Hauppauge-Karte und hab eine PS2 angeschlossen. War auch nicht berauschend.  
Es kann aber auch eine Einstellungssache sein. Einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren.

Mit Media-Center gehts natürlich auch, ist aber glaube ich, etwas schwieriger einzustellen. Kenne mich mit dem Programm nicht so gut aus. 

Als letzte Alternative könntest du die Gamecube auch direkt an den Monitor klemmen und den Sound dann an die Boxen.


----------



## Zergoras (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Weißt du also nicht, wie man im Media Center auf Video Eingang stellt?
Weil im Media Center hab ich ne super Quali.


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Meinst du jetzt, dass die Qualität vom TV mit Media-Center viel besser ist, als mit dem Standart-Programm? Weil mit DScaler solltest du auch eine gute Qualität bekommen, nur als Vergleich jetzt.

Läuft das Signal der Gamecube über den gleichen Anschluss der Karte, wie das TV-Signal? Wenn nicht kann es ja sein, dass der Eingang für die Konsole einfach nicht mehr schafft.

Für Media-Center gibt es glaube ich eine Exe für Einstellungssachen im Programmordner. Bin aber nicht sicher...


----------



## Zergoras (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Nein sind verschiedene Anschlüsse. Auch mit Tv ist die Quali schlechter, also die Ton Quali.
Außerdem wir folgender Fehler angezeigt, auch nach neustart des Pcs:
"Can't load Hardware driver, possibly caused by corrupt installation. Reboot and try again."


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Bei welchem Programm kommt diese Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Zergoras (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Bei DScaler.


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Das wäre ja sowieso nur zum Test gewesen. Aber wie du das für Media-Center genau einrichtest, weiß ich nicht. Sorry...


----------



## Zergoras (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen*

Mmh, irgendeiner wirds bestimmt wissen oder aber ne brauchbarere Software finden.
Ich danke dir schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Zergoras (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Habs mal mit dem Vlc Player versucht. Unter Aufnahmegeräte konnte ich die Karte auswählen und habe auch ein Bild, aber leider kein Ton. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## shila92 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Du hast es per "Medien > Aufnahmegerät öffnen" gemacht oder?
Unter Audio-Gerätname kannst du dann auch die Quelle wählen, je nachdem ob der Sound direkt von der TV-Karte kommt oder von der Soundkarte. Unter "Konfigurieren" kannst du dann noch genau den Eingang wählen.


----------



## Zergoras (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Ja genau.
Hab ich schon gemacht, ich hab da nur drei Sachen zur Auwahl:
CD Audio (VIA High Definition A
Mikrofon (VIA High Definition A
Stereomix (VIA High Definition A
und natürlich kein und Standard.
Die TV Karte wird aber nicht aufgelistet und egal was ich davon auswähle, ich bekomme kein Ton.
Und unter Kofigurieren ist alles ausgegraut beim Sound außer Aktivieren, wo ein Häckchen dran ist.
Buchsenleiste weist nur die Auswahl Hauptlautstärke auf.


----------



## shila92 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Der Sound wird direkt über den PCI-Slot eingespeißt oder? Also kein externes Kabel von der TV- zur Soundkarte? 
Bei mir sind bei VLC auch alle Regler, bis auf den Haupt, ausgegraut. Ist wohl nur für besondere Eingänge und Einstellungen. Aber auch unwichtig...

Ich glaube VLC kann sowas nur bei bestimmen TV-Karten. Bei meiner alten Hauppauge gings aber bei meiner neuen gehts auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Zergoras (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Nee kein Kabel. Mmh, das is doch alles doof. Gibts nicht irgendein Programm, wo man noch den Video in Eingang auswählen kann? Ich will endlich wieder zocken.


----------



## shila92 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Also ich würde dir wieder zu DScaler raten aber da kam ja dauernd eine Fehlermeldung. Hast du den aktuellen Treiber für die TV-Karte? Auch die aktuellste Version von VLC? Vielleicht liegts ja dadran.

Ansonsten könntest du noch ein paar andere TV-Tools ausprobieren...


----------



## Zergoras (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Ja alles auf dem neuesten Stand.
Was gibts denn noch so? In den letzten Tagen habe ich schon einige ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg.
Entweder liefs nicht richtig oder aber ich konnte gar kein Video in auswählen.


----------



## shila92 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Ich kenne nicht mehr Programme außer DScaler oder VLC, die einigermaßen tauglich sind. Musst einfach mal googlen was es sonst noch so gibt... 
Obwohls mit VLC eigentlich gehen muss.  Das kann sonst fast alles...


----------



## Zergoras (21. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Keiner noch ne Idee?


----------



## cid-baba (27. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

mit was für nem kabel hast du den gamecube denn angeschlossen? ich denke mal supervideo (4 kleine pins) oder composite-video? (wie ein einzelner cinch-audiostecker) beides sind übliche "video-ins" für tv-karten - und es sind beides übertragungsstandards ohne tonsignal - das muss man extra an den pc weiterreichen, üblicherweise hat die tv-karte dafür einen 3,5-klinke-audio-in 

ich hoffe das löst dein problem.


----------



## Zergoras (27. März 2010)

*AW: Gamecube an Tv Karte anschließen (Programm für "Video in" auswählen gesucht)*

Ich hab den per rot-weiß-gelben Kabel verbunden (AV Kabel?, kann mir den Namen nie merken xD).
Sound wird darüber übertragen, hab ja auch mit nem Programm Sound bekommen, jedoch war die Bildquali zu *******, weswegen ich das nicht benutzen will (siehe auch Seite 1).


----------

